# Counter-Strike: Source Hintergrund



## Rumpelbube (25. Januar 2008)

- Counter-Strike: Source Spielehintergrund in animierter Form aus dem Hause Rumpel.
- Einige Features für den komfortableren Umgang mit Counter-Strike: Source integriert.
- *Download and Preview via FPSBanana*

Da dies mein erster animierter GameBG ist, hoffe ich auf eure Unterstützung in Form konstruktiver Kritik.

MfG Rumpel


----------

